
Planet-planet scattering as the source of the highest eccentricity exoplanets - vinnyglennon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.02564
======
vinnyglennon
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCRdEFU_lIo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCRdEFU_lIo)

